# Muzzleloader reports???



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

We've been into the season 2 days now. How did you guys do? Not a whole lot of guys out in Trumbull County like past years. I only seen 4 does the 1st day and only heard 4 shots the whole day. Stayed at home today and did some work around the house. Heading back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sat out in the woods for 2 hrs last night, and a few hrs before light today and didnt see a deer until we got in the truck and headed down the road. Did see a coyote today, think he got a wiff of us and took off before we could pop him one.

Keep on a huntin.

Sowbelly


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

We went out to Coshocton County today and did some 4 man drives. The deer were running way out ahead or busting between the drivers. The cover was very thick. Nursing wounds from briars as we speak.
I saw several does, heard many more running out ahead. We could of used a little snow and a lot more hunters.
ski


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Went out opening morning sat in a tree till 9 and saw at least 12, all skin heads Put on a short drive for 2 others who wanted does but one did not see the 3 that walked right by him as I watched and the other guy was to suprized when he first notice the deer was 20 yds away and closing fast. He screamed like a little girl and scared the deer off, OK he did not scream but he did say he about pee' d his pants

I have had enough for the year. I ended up with an urban deer at Ravenna, an archery doe in carroll, then filled another urban tag in Stark with the monster "Hole In The Face" doe, She had an old wound that looked to be a slug hole in the side of her muzzle, it took over as her nose and steam would come out with every breath it was actually pretty gross but was good eating, I had been busted by this doe no less than 4 times this year. She was my trophy for the year as I had to hunt very hard to get her it became a goal and felt very good to actually get her. I had to move my stand and stay out of the woods for a week to get her but it worked. I then shot another big Doe with a shotgun in harrison county. I made my last shot of the season on a Yote near leesville, it was a rush to finally get one and the shot for me was one of my better. I am going to end up not filling the last tag unless I do some late bowhunting. Was a very good year for me just never had a shooter buck in range, heck I never saw a shooter buck this year. This year did not result with a wall hanger but was definitly one of the best ever for me.

The best story of the year has to be the first archery doe I shot this year. I was set up about 70 yards from my brother. It was a bitter cold morning and the wind was HOWLING. I had a smaller doe come in at about 8am and offer a 20yd shot. There was a small tree (maybe 3 inches wide) between the deer and my sights so I leaned over to my right so the arrow could miss it and hit the release. All I heard was a THUNK. I stuck a brand new carbon arrow and rocket arrow head right into the tree about 12 ft off the groung, DOAH. It was so windy the deer never heard it or payed attention. I then knocked aother arrow and proceded to put the double lung nick the heart slamming on this doe. It ran over to my brother who never noticed anything going on who proceded to put a perfectly placed shot right into the dirt under this deer as it was falling over dead. He was so pumped about shooting a deer and all I could do was laugh as I handed him his bolt, that had penetrated the mud at least three inches while holding my dripping red arrow.

Sorry so long just felt like sharing my season.


Scott


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I cut the belly hairs off a really nice buck. It was the 9th deer I saw by 8:30. Friend of mine told me I should have been a barber, no sympathy. I would have swore I got a good hit, he bucked on the shot like he was hit hard, ran about 40 yds stopped then walked off. Tail down the whole time. I looked the next 4 hours and never saw a drop[ of blood. Even where he stood, nothing. I walked the surround terain hoping to find any sign or the deer, nothing.

Friend hunted a picked over corn field morning and evening and didn't see a thing. All the deer I've been seeing are feeding in the wood on briars.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, some snow would be awesome. I found two fresh scrapes yesterday, and watched a buck chase a doe today. I Have seen alot of deer the past two days, including two nice bucks. Figures now that i got mine they would show up. Today my buddy, who still has his buck tag, convinced me to go on stand and fill my urban tag, while he pushed out a little thicket. I told him he would probably push out a monster buck, and I wouldn't be able to shoot. Sure enough he pushed out the same big 9 point that I have trail cam pictures of, and missed on camera, during bow season. It came right by the stand, and he almost cried when I told him the story.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be out early tomorrow. I hope I can give a good report tomorrow night :!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll sneak out of work early today and hunt tomorrow.Down to my last tag so if I get one fine if not still have bow hunting.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am in the house today as I loaned my nephew my gun to hunt in a private land hunt in Hancock County. I need a day off I sat all day on Wed without seeing as much as a single deer, just nothing moving by me but on the same farm Joe shot a nice 10 Pt buck and he is getting it mounted. We pushed deer yesterday and only saw 6 deer up near Cygnet and they ran to land we were not allowed on. I came back to Findlay area for a dusk hunt and a red fox ran by, 
I found a nice stone arrowhead on my walks this week so I know I am going to get a chance at a nice buck tomorrow, it has to be. 
Still muddy as heck in NorthWest Ohio, killen me.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Hunted private Property in Columbiana Co the first day. Had three does come in at 40yds. around 8:30. Took the biggest one!! My buddy went back to the same spot on Thurs.He had 5 does come by and missed!!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

hunted weds morning till 1030 and didnt see a deer. went back out in the evening and saw 2 SMALL anterless deer at about 225 yds on a clearcut powerline, my dad got a BIG doe and saw one other doe with her. 

hunted thurs evening for about an hour till the end of legal shooting light and saw nothing till i was walking out, i did hear a deer jump the fence behind me and tear down through the woods. typical for this deer season for me.........NO LUCK yet !!! 

i am going back out tonight, hopefully my luck will change !!!  ill make a post to let you all know if i do any good !!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sat down in a thicket tonight , only had about a hour to hunt and didnt figure id do any good. right at 5 pm i had 4 doe heading straight towards me through the thicket, was just sighting down on the front doe in the herd when i heard a noise right beside me looked to my left and had another single doe standing no more then 10 yds away from me staring right at me, she wasnt in the herd with the 4 does i was watching she just suddenly appeared. she stared at me for like 2 minutes snorted loud and all of them went crashing off into the thicket, i couldnt even move to bring the gun up since she was staring straight at me or i wouldda took her down !! oh well thats been my luck all year when it comes to deer hunting...........theres always tomorrow. i kinda think that single doe was bedded right there beside me all night and just stood up thats why i didnt hear her walk in on me.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my dad shot a buck 8 point on the last day of gun season with a muzzy loader


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonight I filled another urban tag by using the spot, stalk, belly crawl through a field aproach. I climbed down from the stand a little early tonight, and decided to check out a cut bean field. I was fortunate enough to spot a huge doe and close the distance to a 136 yard shot, meat on the table.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Glad to hear someone else is having good luck. We went to BrushCreek in Jefferson County. None of us seen squat. Heard some shooting though. I decided to stay home today. Will be hunting Mosquito controlled hunt on Jan. 19th.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Still have one tag left,saw a really nice buck before daylight on the drive out hunting this morning.Saw no deer till after we unloaded our guns and were leaving.They were standing in the lane and I think I saw one of them give me a little gesture.It's all good but bring on the ice.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Shot a nice doe today at 9:15am. The deer were running pretty good today in Harrison Cty and Carroll Cty.


----------

